# lowering light to reduce algae.



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

right now i have 2 48" bulbs lighting my 75 gallon tank and there is A LOT of algae growing.

if i take out a bulb to reduce the amount of light, and limit the time it stays on. will the algae start dying and causing an ammonia spike?

will it crash my system?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

And here I am trying to get some algae growth for my mbuna tank.
If anything, you might see a slight increase in Nitrate levels, likely nothing to worry about if it even registers. This is assuming that decreasing the light and length of time the lights are on will stop the algae from growing.
Is the algae green?


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah its green algae

its in my mbuna tank as well, my peacock tank barely has any algae (and they have the exact same lights)

my 2 plecos take care of the glass perfectly,

but the decor went from white to all green.

why would you want algae to grow?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm assuming you're using the light to bring out the best color in the fish, so rather than compromise that, pick up some nerite snails. There are some good deals going on Aquabid. They won't clear it overnight, but they will clear it. They will lay a few eggs on occasion, but they don't hatch in freshwater, so you won't be overrun. Algae can be of some benefit to these fish, but what they need will be in a good quality food, so there's no reason you have to grow it, particularly in a display tank. I've found that changing the light doesn't necessarily do anything except change the tyep of algae that will grow.


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks for the feedback.

i just annoyed with this tank.

i have 2 identical tanks side by side. both 75 gallons, both aragonite substrate, both african cichlids. and equally stocked

one has crystal clear water and no algae on any of the decor... but the other one where my mbuna are is all green and the water seems to be slightly cloudy (isnt crystal clear) but not milky or anything.

i maintain them the same, water changes every 5 days.

all fish in them are fed NLS.

both tanks are running more than double the required filtration

i just cant figure it out


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Different fish loads maybe. Check and compare nitrate levels in each tank.


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

heres a video of my two tanks

theres less fish in the hazy tank, and they're all smaller.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

How long have they been set up? Has the one always been hazy? If not, when did the problem start? Did you change anything like filtration or lighting right before the haziness came on?

Nice tanks and fish, btw.


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

the clear tank has been set up for about 6 months. the hazy tank has been set up for about 3 months.

they hazy one was cloudy from day one because of the aragonite (this happen on the clear one too, but went away after a few water changes)

i originally did about 10 full water changes and the water got to how it was now and i added fish (thinking it would just settle)

i've probably done another 20 or so PWC since then and it hasnt gotten any clearer.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Same filters, media setup?


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

not the exact same models but the same capabilities with the exact same media..... i buy media in bulk


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Test ammonia, nitrite, nitrate of the problem tank and post results. And I'd stop the water changes for now, as they may be part of the problem.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yikes -- I wouldn't take the advice to limit water changes to once a month in an African tank . . .

Just turn off the lights! Your fish don't need them on. Just put them on for viewing and unless you're viewing your tank eight hours a day, the algae will go away!

No, algae dying should not "crash" your system, but obviously monitor it.

You might also put some media in the "problem" tank designed to mop up phosphates as an experiment.

Seachem's Excel also has "anti algae" properties and some of us use it to kill algae is slightly higher than recommended doses. You can experiment with this, but be careful. A better idea might be to simply pull out the affected decor, clean it, put it back and turn off the lights . . .

good luck!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Yikes -- I wouldn't take the advice to limit water changes to once a month in an African tank . . .


I don't see that recommended by anyone, what am I missing?


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

a couple days ago i put in a few small algae eaters.

1 got killed almost instantly but the other 2 dont even attract the attention of my mbuna and have started cleaning the decore very nicely.

and my 2 plecos still keep the glass clean


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cut back on feeding.
Kill the lights.
Do frequent water changes.

Green algae needs light and nitrates to grow. Just starve it and then do a thorough cleaning.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Water changes may be part of the problem if the tap is loaded with phosphates. Algae loves it.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, that's weird. I could have sworn I saw someone advocate once a month water changes . . .

You can easily check if phosphates are a problem with an API kit . . .


----------

